# Nice Bass



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Caught this nice bass from my kayak this morning. I'm guessing 20" and about four pounds.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

nice chunky one! i got a few bass 4 pike and 3 walleyes yesterday threw everything back but the walleyes


----------

